# Dog hunt with ( hog-head)



## Xrallison (Dec 22, 2011)

I went hunting with scott( hog head) let me just say this man is first class. I've been like most still hunter that always knock dog hunting. Let me just say I'm accidicted!! 



We met Scott yesterday morning and went to the lease me and my 13 year old son. All the guys show up with a boxes full of some of the pretties blue tick,walkers and beagle you could lay eyes on. I didn't know how all this work so as I was unloading the 4 wheeler Scott drew my stands for me and my son. Let me say that of y'all go let him draw for you!! He placed me and my son together on stand 7 and 8. Not knowing how the people around us hunt I choose to put Austin on stand 8 away from everyone.  I'm sure they felt the same about us being they didn't know us or how safe we would be. If anything I've ever done in my life I've shown Austin how to be safe with a gun and respect the importance of knowing to make sure of his target.


We get to our stands and they release the dogs and the most beautiful sound comes to thur woods with the deepest of barks. The radio goes off get ready in the big timber area 6,7,8. I hear the dogs get closer them 4 doe run by me into some small planted pines. I go to get Austin to move him near the pines as we start walking back a 6 pointer and a doe comes walking out the pines straight to us. I motion for Austin to drop down!! I drop the 6 Austin shoots and misses th doe. Awesome as could be so when the dogs are still running away from you stay on you stand because the deer will still be there. It was just like still hunting these deer walked out as if you was in a stand they wasn't being chased.



Second stand we drew was tower 8 we step out the truck not knowing what side they was letting the dogs out Dog-water is one of the guys releasing dogs stop by I asked him he said across the road. So we walk in about 50 yards and a huge buck came screaming by on a logging ramp before the dogs was drop out or half the people had got to there stands. They turn out and you hear 15 deer just got up get ready on tower rd. well it started pour rain and we walked back to the truck to get a jacket and you can hear the dogs way off getting closer, I tap my window told Austin let's go here they come! We step in the woods about 20 yard and stop and stand there for a min. I hear daddy deer I see a big doe step out and stop Austin flip his safety off and the doe crunched down like of crap what did I just walk into!! I'm still laughing about that now completely priceless!! Austin let the 00 buckshot fly!!! Guys I'm 5-8 they doe jump as high as I am tall when that 20 gauge went off! I said smoked her son put another one in her well she went down and got back up and started running! It was still raining pretty good at this time we started looking for blood and hair. Well then 4 deer came screaming by about 80 yards thur the pines with 4 dogs behind them I grab the radio told everyone to get ready down on tower 7,6,5 here there come!!! Then I see a lone dog coming behind them I asked on the radio if they want me to catch her and they did! So to help the guys out I catch the dog a sweet heart of a walker if Lindell's. I thought for a min I said hey Austin let take her back to where you shot and see if she picks up where the deer was hit. We did and she hit the trail and was on we walk and walked behind her she lost the trail. Again it was flooding when we shot so blood was hard to find Scott (hog head) and another Scott came and we all looked for blood for a while and couldn't find anything! Austin was sick!! To say the least.. 




So we head to the next gathering they already have the next catch planned we head out they already drew out stand cause we was tracking Austin deer we held them up. We get to our stands and bout 20 min they turn them out. It was some of the thickest land with small planted pines we found a clearing with a bedding areas and a bunch of trails coming into it, I told Austin set down right here son it's so thick they will funnel thur here with all these trails cause it's so thick. The dogs wasn't picking up any thing and bout that time 2 deer busted thur on us Austin let that little 20 gauge wake all the standers up I grab the radio and told the gas line to get ready here 2 come!!! Dog-water came brought his dog and thur them out and the chase was on and they back track to us. Austin missed the 2 deer as they caught us both by surprise it happen so fast.



Let me just say that Scott and them Guys are first class and he has created a monster in one 13 year old. Austin said daddy just write mr. Scott a check please for next year lol. Scott I will mail you his shirt altho I perferr to deliver it (hint hint) I wanna say thanks alot I've never had so much fun hunting with a group of guys that made us feel like family or like we had been hunting together for 10 years. Austin is still itching to kill his first doe and lord knows you gave him every chance to
Do it just didn't all play into his cards. Guys if Scott answers your pm and invite you and yall don't go you just miss a awesome group of guys and a great time. Again Scott thanks a million buddy I hope you and your family has a merry Christmas


----------



## Judge (Dec 22, 2011)

Great Post!  I loved the story.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 22, 2011)

im going wednesday with another guy. i absolutely cant wait...never shot anything but #4 & #8  out of the 12 ga. guess id better go get a box of 3" 0-0 ...


----------



## ECoker (Dec 22, 2011)

Enjoyed the post. Sounds like your son is hooked for life!!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome, ain't it....


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol I just had my mama call our cousin in ms they said load up dog season starts the 24th of dec Christmas eve thur 17th of jan. Scott has got a piece of heaven in Washington county ga for sure that place has it all for hunting still hunting turkey dogs ducks fishing you name it he got it


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 22, 2011)

luv dog huntin! dont feel bad austin. bet i missed 100 before i got one


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to See Ya,ll have started Smilin and Waving at each other again.
I,m a Still Hunter on a 93 Thousand  Acre Dog Club . Everybodys been Beatin on other Hunter s for too long. Dogs ain,t gonna Ruin Your Hunt. Might even run one by Ya,ll ...Relax a bit.
Let me  say, Huntin dogs ain,t gonna Ruin your hunt.. Loose Strays I ain,t dealing with. You can spot a Huntin dog. The Owners Proud of Him. got a  $150 Dollar Trackin collar and a Bed to Sleep in Tonight.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 22, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> Glad to See Ya,ll have started Smilin and Waving at each other again.
> I,m a Still Hunter on a 93 Thousand  Acre Dog Club . Everybodys been Beatin on other Hunter s for too long. Dogs ain,t gonna Ruin Your Hunt. Might even run one by Ya,ll ...Relax a bit.
> Let me  say, Huntin dogs ain,t gonna Ruin your hunt.. Loose Strays I ain,t dealing with. You can spot a Huntin dog. The Owners Proud of Him. got a  $150 Dollar Trackin collar and a Bed to Sleep in Tonight.



amen bother!!!


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 22, 2011)

great story!! 

  yea    thats  traditon  you miss  lose  shirt tail !!!!!


but  its  a  heck of  a  challenge  hitin one   that  is  set on  cruze  control  at  about  90mph ,lol!!!

shoot  i have  missed them      when they ran  up  and stop !! lol!!

dogin huntin with a shot gun  you have  to site  it in like  you would   a  rifle  ,   we always  set a  washin  machine  up  and  shot  one side  at a time    with  0 buck ,  then  00 buck  ,  then 000 buck  at  about  50 yards  to see  which  has  the  best pattern  for  your gun,  my paw  likes  them #4's  with the 41 pellets,  i like 0 buck   for the first two shots   backed up  with 3 000 buck  to reach out there and  get them!! if   i ain't slowed them  down with the first two


try it  you will be  suprised  what  the  difference in pattern is  at   50 yards  or  further

i have  a  870 express  with a xxx super full turkey choke that  i  only shot  0 buck out of  or #4s  that  ain't  no joke  for  long shots  when  i still hunt   or  hold  the hounds  and take a stand!!



glad  yall  loved it!! ain't  no other feelin like  them hounds  burnin one  towards you  !!!!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 22, 2011)

*your welcome*

hey guys , we had a blast despite the miserable  day of rain and wind, it was a pleasure to meet micheal and his son austin , you could tell he and his dad had spent alot of time together in the woods , they were safe courtious and listened to evrything we told them..I wish austin could have gotten himself a doe , but he just kept on smiling with that big ole smile of his.....even though he missed 3 different time...hehehehh...but thats what its all about , spending time outdoors with family and friends....tell you what austin....how about another chance...let me know when your ready....you do owe us a shirtail.....no a whole shirt...keep shooting little buddy..you will get her....i


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Dec 22, 2011)

Best story i have heard in a long time..Never been, but it sounds like the epitome of a good time..Good people, good dogs, being in the outdoors...Congratulations! Everyone have a Merry and Safe Christmas!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 22, 2011)

It's was a blast and Austin said deal Scott the shirt tail is yours. And guys it is a great time and its something everyone needs to try. Id do a live from the tree but I have no service up there


----------



## Mark K (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome time. But the part about giving up on a wounded deer because it was time to start another drive doesn't seem right. How many other deer were shot and left?? Heck I was all about trying dog hunting til I read this. I'm not pot stirring and I think it would be a great time to spend with family and friends, but it seems like low percentage shots to me.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 23, 2011)

That deer was looked for almost 2 hours with not the first sign of blood it wasn't to start another drive even had a tracking dog right there looking and 6 people trust me everyone gave It a 100% we just didn't say oh not blood lets move on I mean really I've got 2 150in deer on the wall my son has a 130 he shot this year and a 120in 8 his never killed a doe and I wanted that deer more then anything for him so to think we just said oh we'll let's move on to another hunt is not how it happen I looked long before the rest of the guys showed up they rounded the dogs up and then came to us


----------



## Mark K (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I just read it wrong. It does make me think alot of deer are wounded though. Is it possible to shoot slugs?? Maybe a single larger projectile might have better results.


----------



## caw caw (Dec 23, 2011)

Mark, it's not safe to shoot slugs on a drive.  Buckshot only due to distance of travel.  Everybody wounds and loses a deer at some point.  That's life.  You learn from your mistake and try not to do it again.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 23, 2011)

Buckshot only I mean you got Guys 60 yards apart would you want someone shooting a slug if you was on the other side of him? I mean come people there is no emotion in text and it's real easy to read between the lines and miss understand something I mean let all assume not everyone on every post this forum is unethical and is not corcern with the find of a wounded animal. Mark I was like you until wednesday morning til I tried it and I can say it was the best time ie had hunting you try it and you wil see how it works and understand. People who never try it can't grasp how it works. I shot that 6 pointer and he hit the ground as if id shot him with my 06 with the 180g core lokt I shoot there was no wounded deer left there was a dead coyote tho it's a great time held by all and I'm thankful to Scott for the invite and every more proud of his post about of what he thought about my son that means everything to me right there, that my 13 year old son carried himself better then most grown men that he got invited back this Saturday that's a trophy to me right there mean more to mean then any deer I will ever kill. People need to realize there is more to life then pulling the trigger and I can say that when you have Guys like Scott that opens his land up to people he has never met to give them the chance to try something diffrent understands the meaning to that in my eyes


----------



## Mark K (Dec 23, 2011)

I realize everyone wounds and loses deer, but it would be like knocking the feathers out a dove and it keep flying. If your shooting buckshot your spraying and praying. As far as distance I'ld be will to bet at 100yds you wouldn't want to be shot by a slug or buckshot. I'm just thinking you'll lose more on drives than normal stand hunting, I never really thought about it until I read this post!


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Dec 23, 2011)

For those who have not tried deer hunting with dogs, you really don't know what you are missing - it is a thrill to say the least.  I grew up in the panhandle of Florida and that is how we did it, but often the dogs ran the deer for miles - we really had very few small blocks of planted pines to hunt.  We concentrated on draws and wood blocks near soybean or peanut fields.  Occasionally, we had large tracts of woods to work with, but a lot of our areas were in rural portions of the county that were inhabited and we relied a lot on county dirt roads (cruised those every morning well before daylight looking for tracks in the dirt) to get around.  I have not hunted with dogs for nearly 40 years now, but on my lease one of the neighbors has some beagles that get loose occasionally (seems like mainly weekends  ) and I do fondly remember the times of years ago and listening to the chorus of the hounds!  I killed my first two buck this way (does not allowed back then), both young ones, but I shot them with #1 buckshot and dropped them dead in their tracks.

Nice post!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 23, 2011)

Every deer I've ever shot with buckshot fell in it's tracks....
I don't gun hunt any more, but I'd love to go on a drive as a spectator.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 23, 2011)

it  might be  a little  spraying   and praying   but  thats  part of it   ,  gives  the  deer  a  sporting  chance,   but  in  most cases if the  deer  is  wounded  by one    it  makes  it  to another   and  finished off ,   the  only reason  it  wasn',t  found  was due  to  the  rain  washing  the scent  away   right  then  and  the  dogs  couldn't  trail it  ,  had  it  just been  damp   or  dry it  would  have  been  ran  out to anothr stander  or    it would  have  been bayed  up by the  hounds and found 


by the  way  i still hunt  and  dog hunt   have   my whole  life  ,  i have  only  used   a  12 ga.    i have  to   nice   bucks   on my  wall1  i droped in his tracks  one  ran  a  100 yards  with  two  shots   of  0 buck dead in the chest  at almost piont blank range,  i have  killed  welll over my share  of deer in my 38 years  with a shot gun  i have  killed them , wounded them  , and lost  them  dog huntin  and still huntin!!!


please  don't  let   that detour you   if you have a  chance  to  dog hunt   take it  !!  you want be sad!!



again great story


----------



## Coppers21 (Dec 23, 2011)

From the sound of your post Micheal, I assume we'll be seein you again at the DR.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 23, 2011)

You will see me in the morning lol I just text Scott I'm meeting him at 6:45 in the morning


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 23, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I realize everyone wounds and loses deer, but it would be like knocking the feathers out a dove and it keep flying. If your shooting buckshot your spraying and praying. As far as distance I'ld be will to bet at 100yds you wouldn't want to be shot by a slug or buckshot. I'm just thinking you'll lose more on drives than normal stand hunting, I never really thought about it until I read this post!




I'm sure if they felt it was unethical to use buckshot they wouldn't. I'm sure if they thought there was a better option they would exercise it. I think the proper thing to do is congradulate them on a great story and a great hunt.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys I didn't want me expressing my hunt with my child and good people on a new experience to turn into a big battle over what still hunter thinks of dog hunters. Buckshot has been used for decades to kill deer even on still hunts its ethical and human way to kill the deer. Trust me when I say that I have a 13 year old son that is so not the typical 13 year old he walks eats sleep deer hunting and has more passion then any man I know and I wouldn't do anything to ruin his drive and determination to achieve being a better hunter to chance not finding a wounded deer. Cooper21 is the other Scott I was talking about that help us along with his kids,he also so smoked a coyote. My son is the reason I do this meaning hunting in genarel I love the sport and have been hunting since I was 5 but since he started hunting it change the way I look at this sport I love so much because it's all about him. Ask anyone of the guys that seen me with him I left my gun in the truck after I shot my deer sure I could of had it out there to help with a follow up shot of needed but that's not what it's about. I'm about teaching my son to be a man and grow up to have a life I never had from a daddy and as it was said on here the time I've invested in this young man is priceless. I got divorce from his mama when he was 9 months old this child spends every waking moment with me. No matter if it's turning wrenches on my 126mph drag racing boat, or hunting. So please understand let's not battle nor fight here the guys at duck roost was good enough to give a few people chances to enjoy this and they have Austin addicted he is pacing the floors wishing it was 4:00am now to we can be headed that way. There is a adult / child hunt in chickasawhatchee wma Monday he knows he got a brand new dirt bike for Christmas he seen it but he said daddy monday morning it's on we gonna go smoke some bacon(hogs) or a deer. What I trying to say is I was proved that dog hunting is fun and ethical and it may not be for everyone and if it ain't fine but if it ain't don't bash other hunters my nephew died last year fighting for this country in afghan to give us the right to be free and enjoy this great place so we can enjoy it let all feel the beds of our trucks up with deer and get along merry christmas everyone stay safe and god bless yall


----------



## Coppers21 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sometimes you have to agree to disagree. Try and defend yourself and you may sound guilty of doin something wrong. Nothing like folding one up @ 30mph in front of the dogs or just listening to a good race. Hope I can do it another 30yrs. Yall don't kill em all, i got to do the family thing tomorrow. Get my fix on Wednesday.


----------



## swampdaddy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Glad you had fun at the Duck Roost.*

I'm usually there on wednesdays but didn't want to risk driving from Stone Mountain and getting rained out. Dang it, looks like I missed out. I was so glad to hear your story. I killed my first buck at the Duck Roost in 1985 on River Road # 6 or 7. Now I take my Wife,Son and Daughter with me. Dog hunting works well for our family and we all love it.

I  almost used up a sick day at work to go dogging today but didn't. My 7 year old was miserable all day today cause I told him last night we were dogging in the morning and I went to work today instead.  I hope y'all have fun and come back soon.
Eric
Our Face Book Page is:

Washington County Hunting Club ( The Duck Roost) 
PM me if you have any trouble finding it.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 23, 2011)

If someone wants to start a thread discussing the ethics of using buckshot that's fine. But it shouldn't be here and the op shouldn't have to defend his sons hunt. Like Mama said "this ain't the time or the place for that!"


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 23, 2011)

*cant please um all*

hey , what better place to shoot a deer and need some help finding it , than at a club, that has 50 tracking dogs....oh well , some people...anyway ..hey believe me guys we wanted to find austins deer,  ther just wasnt much sign or blood,,,or we would have put my highball dog on him..if he would have been dead, he would have found him....we had a guy shoot his first deer today in front of the dogs , highball trailed him about 70 yards and sat down on him until we got there.....we are just as effecient at finding our deer as any other means of taking them....some may stretch a shot every now and then , but hasnt everyone who has ever hunted....i kn ow a guy whos nickname is hoghead who missed 1 today...pleas dont tell austin..this can be our little secret


----------



## UserJ3619 (Dec 23, 2011)

*fyi...or maybe I'm missing something?*



Xrallison said:


> The radio goes off get ready in the big timber area 6,7,8....
> 
> ...Well then 4 deer came screaming by about 80 yards thur the pines with 4 dogs behind them I grab the radio told everyone to get ready down on tower 7,6,5 here there come!!!...
> 
> ...


 

The regs state that the "Use of electronic communications equipment to aid in the pursuit of game" is an unlawful activity.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 23, 2011)

Electronic devices are used is aids to catch the dogs it's not to pinpoint where the deer are I mean come on are we on trial of a forum seriously? If you ain't never hunted with dogs as been said 10 times here you wouldn't understand I'm done explaining this as I've only done it once and tomarrow will be twice merry Christmas or I might say for some of the people on here happy holidays because it sure seem like half this forum would rather question things then understand them and be greatful just reading... Just remember one thing why you are setting behind your computer and your fancy telephones reading this forum there is people seating behind m-16 m-4s and 240saw protecting us and fighting to stay alive!!giving us the right to enjoy this great place we live in called America, but instead of being greatful people get on the Internet and question and complain again merry christmas


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 24, 2011)

They say ignorance is bliss....but darn if the amount of it around here doesn't get annoying. 

Don't you know using tracking collars on hounds has been going on for years. If it was illegal I think the real game wardens would have shut it down.

I'm going with hog head next Saturday sure lookin forward to it!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 24, 2011)

The guy is referring to using radios (electronic communications) to talk to each other and inform each other that deer are coming. He's not talking about tracking collars for the dogs. And he's correct, it's unlawfull, according to the regs.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrads to OP. Its a wonderful experience. One I'm glad to have been a part of for almost 40 yrs.  I'm glad my kids love it too.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 25, 2011)

CBs have been used for 30 years for dog hunting.I think that the GW would have them banned if it were illegal.The radios are used to stay ahead of the dogs.There is no telling where the deer is or which way it will go.You can hear the dogs or use the tracking collars to locate them.Yes there is a fine line there with wording of the law .


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 25, 2011)

*radios*

just     to          help clear thing up a little about radios, we ask all of our standers to have a 2 way radio , for several reason..1st and foremost is a safety factor, when they get on their appointed stands , we ask them to communicate with the standers on each side of them as to their location ...2nd it is a means for us dogmen to talk with our standers, to make sure they are on stand , ready and are aware we are going to turn loose the dogs.some of our drives are in 500 -1000 acre blocks..so we have to talk with each other.3rd it is a way for the standers to let the dogmen know if they have  shot a deer, need some help , have caught a dog , or mostly if the dogs have gone out of the drive so the dogmen can go and catch them..the use of the radios is a must for us to be able to control our dogs , with the help of the tracking and shock collars....because dog control is the most important part of it all...whether we kill a deer or not , we will always try to control our dogs as best as we can,  when you have raised dogs and grown to love them as pets and friend , they are like my kids , i want them to do what they are bred to due ( which is to track and pursue game) ..but i want them back with me as soon as we are finished with that drive..dogs have not always been the problem , the problems in the past have been dogmen with no respect for other peoples property and even the game they were hunting.... so anyway maybe this will help some as to the use of the radios....and to me it is no different than texting , trailcameras and  and certainly the ones that link to your computer to check them....one thing about dog hunting we dont try to sneak up on them, and be scent proof and pour out  doe estrus on cottonballs everywhere,,,we make alot of noise on 4 wheelers , radios and even chase them with dogs...sounds fair to me...and if by chance radios would help aid in the killing of deer....there would not be a 1 left on the shelf , beacause every stillhunter  in the us would have 3 or more...anyway thats another story, i hope i am doing this in order to educate and not isolate other hunters...i wish we could close the gap as sportsman , for the sake of those coming behind us..( our children and grand children )....Im glad i had my radio on sat when micheal called me and said ,  well austin finally got his DOE.....how many people remember the thrill of the first doe or deer even .....to me thats what its all about....radios , dogs or whatever...to me the fun and fellowship with others, is where we all need to improve...merry christmas to all....


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 25, 2011)

Austin got his doe yesterday finally and to the help of the good people at duck roost thanks alot scott..Guys th radio isn't to help with you seeing the deer is to tell you where the dogs are headed to you can grab them to help the dog men out. If you think those deer don't have a good time out running those dogs you should of been there yesterday lol they ran them poor little beagles around in circles for 20 min and them poor puppies was a 1/4 mile behind them. That's awesome part of it is listening to those hounds. My son seen more deer then probably anyone there. He could have shot 9 doe I told him after he shot his doe he better not shoot at nothing smaller then what I'm mounting for him. Scott told me not to be hard on him and if it's a decent rack buck let him shoot, that's shows you the type of guy Scott is. Now the last drive me and Austin set up in stand 17 about 20 yards apart in a logging road I hear the dogs and I hear a deer crashing thur the woods I hear Austin cut loose with his little 20g I said to myself so I told you no more does I see the doe bouncing off. I get to him and say son I said no more doe, he laugh an said daddy I was shooting at a buck he said it was a 6 he thought lol, goes to show you the dogs came by me with a doe ahead of them that I could of easily shot she was 10 yard from me Austin did just what Scott told him he could do. This guys are as much about managing there deer heard as you so call trophy hunter,they hunt to hear the race. If they wanted to pile deer up trust me thu could, well some can lol good group of guys for sure, they made Austin one happy youngen and that I'm greatful for merry Christmas to all the duck roost clan


----------



## ylhatch (Dec 25, 2011)

great post.some folks are just ignorant


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 25, 2011)

FireRescue73 said:


> I guess you are enoying your bliss.
> 
> Informing other "hunters" of the deer's movements and multiple dogs chasing them down hmm.. just dont get it. Its like live skeet targets. Target shooting yes, hunting no.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? And what is enoying? Who needs the spell check partner?

If you had ever killed a deer it would add some credibility to your post! 

I searched your post and saw your anti dog hunting all the way. So maybe this is a thread you need to leave.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats Austin! Sounds like a great hunt!!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2011)

Curtis-UGA said:


> What are you talking about? And what is enoying? Who needs the spell check partner?
> 
> If you had ever killed a deer it would add some credibility to your post!
> 
> I searched your post and saw your anti dog hunting all the way. So maybe this is a thread you need to leave.






Congrats Austin!!!


----------



## fredw (Dec 25, 2011)

Folks, this is a thread started by one of our members to share a special experience he had with his son hunting deer in front of dogs and the generosity of the folks who invited them to participate in a southern tradition.

Fair warning....it's not a thread about whether or not you like hunting deer with dogs, the use of radios, etc.  If you want to talk about those things start your own thread.

This is the only warning.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Fred and everyone esle for congratulating austin on his deer


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 25, 2011)

Great story and experience shared


----------



## Dupree (Dec 25, 2011)

Did he kill the buck?


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 25, 2011)

No he missed lol he was mad about it to!!! But I can say I had the best time there hunting with them guys and to watch austin's excitement is always worth everything to me weather I ever pull a trigger again it's all about this boy to me


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Xrallison said:


> No he missed lol he was mad about it to!!! But I can say I had the best time there hunting with them guys and to watch austin's excitement is always worth everything to me weather I ever pull a trigger again it's all about this boy to me


thats the good thing about  dog huntin, there  always  plenty of deer ,  and  real hard  to kill  the bucks
most dog clubs  have  a doe rule  limit of two  , you can kill 10  but  it want be  at the dog club, that keeps  plenty  of deer  also'

and   i  don't  think  any dog hunter ever gets  close  to killin there limit  even  if there wasn't a  doe  limit

and  most  clubs  don't allow  visitors  to kill does either , if  you do its  like a  50 dollar fine

all this   has  been  being done  for  50 years,

guess thats  why  dog  clubs   have  so many deer  to run  year after year   ............it's   a good thing  hounds  runin deer  don't  run them all off  the  first saturday of the season , lol!!

yall keep postin these deer  doggin   stories  i love them!!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 26, 2011)

FireRescue73 said:


> I guess you are enoying your bliss.
> 
> Informing other "hunters" of the deer's movements and multiple dogs chasing them down hmm.. just dont get it. Its like live skeet targets. Target shooting yes, hunting no.
> 
> ...





Your right, you dont....so why post something negative about something you "dont get" or obviously know nothing about. why not take the man up on his invite, see first hand, and "get it" before bashing it.....who knows you just might turn into a dog man, maybe not, but you will come away respecting the sport.


----------



## pigkiller (Dec 26, 2011)

Deer hunting with dogs is starting to sound pretty fun. I've been hog hunting with dogs before but not deer. Congrats to Austin on his deer! And to the bashers: if it's legal, and you don't like it, then mind your own business and stop trying to ruin other peoples fun!


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2011)

I enjoy the stories how about some pics?  I dog hunted a few times as a teenager and killed my first deer in western Alabama when the neighbors released their dogs.


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 26, 2011)

Great story.  Congrats!


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 26, 2011)

*Pic*

I don't know how to upload them from my iPhone I got a pic of his Doe but I don't of the buck I shot


----------



## ECoker (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on his doe! Your play by play story got me pumped up. I contacted hog head and hope to go before season is up.


----------



## gunner (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on his doe and letting him enjoy the sites and sounds of dogs running a deer.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 27, 2011)

Great story and congrats on the deer. The first dog hunts I went on were in South Ga and it was the "drop off the standers" type hunting y'all do up there. It was a blast and had me hooked on dog hunting ever since.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys I never meant this as bashing. I read what was written and commented. I realize deer are wounded everywhere but it just seems that more deer would be wounded this way. Afterall someone recently started a "Shooting running deer thread" and was bashed to no end. As far as the use of electronics, hate to say it but yes it is against the law as it was written here, (to keep track of dogs - no) but to say deer heading your way, then yes!! 

I realize your excited your son got a deer and it was a new experience. Congrats again!! But watch what you write!! That's like saying I was deer hunting today and got a "text" from my son to look behind me and I turned around and shot the biggest bobcat with my "deer rifle"!! I'm now turned on to predator hunting!! 

Congrats again and to the club that invited you!!


----------



## rvick (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish everyone who loves to dog hunt would work together & get The lawmakers to change the rules back like they used to be & do away with the 250 acre deal. DNR really ruined things when they pushed for that law.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 27, 2011)

rvick said:


> I wish everyone who loves to dog hunt would work together & get The lawmakers to change the rules back like they used to be & do away with the 250 acre deal. DNR really ruined things when they pushed for that law.



we did   thats how we got it  back to 250  for  private  land  , the  first year  of  the  new law  was 1000   i couldn't  even turn  hounds  out  on my  own land and   my  neighbors  what few there  are   called  me   to tell me  when they where ready across the  river thats  how  its  all ways been, we  all still  hunt  our farms to  but  we  have all ways  dog hunted  except  one season when we couldn't  it  wasn't right  ,


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Guys I never meant this as bashing. I read what was written and commented. I realize deer are wounded everywhere but it just seems that more deer would be wounded this way. Afterall someone recently started a "Shooting running deer thread" and was bashed to no end. As far as the use of electronics, hate to say it but yes it is against the law as it was written here, (to keep track of dogs - no) but to say deer heading your way, then yes!!
> 
> I realize your excited your son got a deer and it was a new experience. Congrats again!! But watch what you write!! That's like saying I was deer hunting today and got a "text" from my son to look behind me and I turned around and shot the biggest bobcat with my "deer rifle"!! I'm now turned on to predator hunting!!
> 
> Congrats again and to the club that invited you!!



most  all deer  are  found   cause they are  dogs  tracking  them !!!

only in  a  few  cases  when  the  rain starts  pouring down right after the deer  shot   is  when  you might  loose  it  if  it  ran  way  off  but  that  to  is  rare !!!
this  happens  to be  one of  the cases!!


----------



## Mark K (Dec 27, 2011)

It happens!! Still sounds like a fun fast paced hunt!!


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats to Austin.....I used to come on gon all the time but this bashing is the reason I stopped let your fellow hunters enjoy their stories instead of sitting there looking for a thread to derail because in all reality to me the ones that complain are just jealous because they aren't having any luck!!


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh and my theory on the electronic devices such as cb's being illegal while hunting the gw's around here will contact you on the cb and tell you where to turn out because they have seen deer crossing the road....but again congrats to Austin and his father on being introduced to a new and fun way to hunt deer!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 30, 2011)

rvick said:


> I wish everyone who loves to dog hunt would work together & get The lawmakers to change the rules back like they used to be & do away with the 250 acre deal. DNR really ruined things when they pushed for that law.



Can't say I agree with you on this one.  That's part of the reason we are in the shape we are today.  Some couldn't police themselves and do the right thing. You can't turn a bunch of long legged dogs loose in a real small block and expect good things to come out of it.  

Congrads to the OP.  It is a sport that is deep in my roots and I love being a part of it.  I just hope that the ones that can't have respect for others will soon get on board before it is a lost sport.


----------



## BigDaddy616 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Deer Doggin with (Hog-Head)*

Had a great hunt yesterday with (Hog-Head) AKA= Scott yesterday. That was my first time, deer doggin and it was a very exciting hunt. Curtis and I had a great time, you all have a great group of guys in the club...well planned and organized! We turned out dogs 3 times I seen plenty of deer, shot one and had a great experience. Thanks again to Hog-Head for letting us go, please let all of your club members know as well.

Jeff


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2012)

BigDaddy616 said:


> Had a great hunt yesterday with (Hog-Head) AKA= Scott yesterday. That was my first time, deer doggin and it was a very exciting hunt. Curtis and I had a great time, you all have a great group of guys in the club...well planned and organized! We turned out dogs 3 times I seen plenty of deer,_ shot one _and had a great experience. Thanks again to Hog-Head for letting us go, please let all of your club members know as well.
> 
> Jeff



Congrats!...  Shot one what??


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jan 1, 2012)

I also need to extend my thanks to Scott for having me at the roost yesterday. And another thanks to John, for hauling me around and sharing his deer with me. I always wanted to see what doggin was about, and now I can check that off my list. Had a great time, just wish we could have gotten on more squirrels when the birds were up. I still owe you some hawking Scott, whenever you're ready. And I hope to get John back out to chase some more. Great day altogether. Thanks again!


----------



## BigDaddy616 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Deer Do*



T.P. said:


> Congrats!...  Shot one what??



Doe seen 2 small bucks as well...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks again hog head. Good to know folks like you and the other members of "The Roost" are still around!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jan 2, 2012)

Great story! Huntin with dogs goes way back, I killed my first deer running dogs in the south fla swamps, now I am member of briar creek, don't forget about them. One thing I notice between still hunting clubs and dog clubs is people seem to come together with a lot of comrodery (sp)?  Than in still clubs, alot of still clubs people don't talk about where the deer are and what they seen, some not all still clubs have a competition who's the better trophy killer dogs clubs are a big team where every ones involvement is needed. Ps it's not as easy as some thinks, if have never done it, thinks it's unethical, give it a try I promise u will have a blast!! Who knows I may take some 1 from her with me next year!


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats to Austin.

Not to hijack this thread but....I'm a member of a still hunt club and really enjoy it. But I am also very interested in joining a dog hunting club as well. 

Is there a listing of dog hunting clubs or can anyone recommend some dog hunting clubs?

Thanks.


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 2, 2012)

I just came back from mississippi on a dog hunt for 3 day and let me tell you it was the most unorganized thing I've ever seen done Scott and thems are safe and the stands are well marked these guys have been put there time in to number stands and you draw tickets to pick stands. The guys I went with in ms they drive in a straight line and the dog men points as he goes by where he wants standers. They dog hunt til noon and you still hunt from 2 til dark. Austin shot at 5 doe and miss on the first drive he ran one by me I missed (lord know I had to hear about that) then yesterday I hit a good buck probably a 130in deer slip in on me we had lots of blood I searched for 8 hours did not find him I was sick!!! Maybe it wasn't a fatel hit. Scott and them as nice tracking system there dog never leave there property these guys have a old school tracking system and it might take them 2 days to find there dog as a matter of fact 3 people pick 4 dogs up and called my cousin to come to there house to get them. I will say this about the people in quitman ms they don't get mad if a dog does get on there property they pick your dog up for and call you I thought that was pretty cool, that wouldn't fly here in ga we know the out come of that without me even saying it. I seen alot of deer in ms had fun and will go back but I think I will be a little more planned when I go next time


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2012)

skeeter1 said:


> great story!!
> 
> yea    thats  traditon  you miss  lose  shirt tail !!!!!
> 
> ...



TRUE THAT!
I got the magnum express.............and have kill a pig with #4 Turkey Loads!

NO JOKE!


----------



## harpj1972 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna see them ducks a-roostin!! Sounds like a big ol' time. I know a 12 yr old boy and an 8 yr old girl who are in the biggest competition to kill their first deer, who would probably trade in their 4wheelers to see that many deer be-bopping  around. I got my money on my daughter. Shoots straighter and a heck of alot more patience. Don't tell Jed I just said that...hahaha


----------

